# Counselling



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

has anyone used the counselling service for the rfc?

did u find it help you accept your infertility situation?

I would appreciate some advice xx

norma30


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I used it and couldn't recomend it highly enough - def go!!


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

I did also and would def reccomend....


----------

